# Primavera , MS-Project & Primavera Expedition



## kazanova721 (30 مايو 2007)

أحبائي المهندسين، أنا أدرس (أعطي كورسات تدريبية) لهذه البرامج الهندسية و غيرها وأعمل الان على شروحات لبرامج الPrimavera و MS-Project و Primavera Expedition و أتمنى من جميع الأخوة و الأخوات اذا عندهم اي اسئلة في هذه البرامج فليشرفني بسؤاله و انشالله يجد عندي الاجابة
شرفوني باستفساراتكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (30 مايو 2007)

أشكرك جدا جدا واتمنى الحصول على برنامج بريمافيرا 5 فقد دخت وأنا ابحث عنه ونزلته من عدة مواقع عدة مرات ولكنه لم يعمل


----------



## abdlwhed (31 مايو 2007)

in premavera enterprise , how can I make a new peoject in new EPS with out predeccesor activites


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 يونيو 2007)

أين انت يا كازانوفا محتاجينك يا باشا


----------



## kazanova721 (8 يونيو 2007)

*أنا موجود*

اشقائي المهندسين أشكركم على تواصلكم و أتمنى أن تعذروني حيث كنت في رحلة عمل و قد عدت الآن إلى أحلى منتدى 

أنا موجود أخي عبد الرحمن و مستتني أوامرك يا باشا ، لكن أنا أعمل الآن على بريمافيرا 3 و ليس 5 . ان شاء الله سأبحث لك عن الاصدار 5.

اذا كان لديك اسئلة عن بريمافيرا 3 ، آمر


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2007)

باشا أنا في الخدمة ممكن أبعتلك أي شئ أنت بتريده و لكن أنا لا أدخل علي الأنترنت كثير و هذا هو البريد الألكتروني الخاص بعملي و الذي أراه علي مدار24 ساعة Ahmed.mahmoud-soliman علي Vodafone.com


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2007)

أخي عبد الواحد سؤالك غير مفهوم بالنسبة لي حيث أن فكرة هذا الأصدار قائمة علي إستقلالية المشاريع إذا أردنا برجاء مراسلتي علي بريدي الأكتروني 
Ahmed.mahmoud-soliman علي Vodafone.com


----------



## asw (8 يونيو 2007)

نريد بارك الله فيك 
كورسات على برنامج إدارة المشاريع

أو دورات أو مذكرات


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2007)

من يريد الأتصال بي لأي شئ فأن هذا هو رقمي 
في جمهورية مصر العربية أو البريد الألكتروني السابق الذكر
Zero one Zero one seven nine five one seven one


----------



## فراوليكا (19 يونيو 2007)

موضوعك رائع جدااااااااا وفي الصميم
انا مهندسه في مكتب وكنت بشتغل بالبرنامج وواجهتني مشكله وارجو الرد عليها
لكي يتم تقسيم الانشطه الى انشطه رئيسيه وفرعيه و هكذا ماهي الخطوات لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
وارجو الرد سريعا
:80:


----------



## Elassal (20 يونيو 2007)

هذا يتم عن طريق عمل الWBS الصحيح من البداية و لمعرفة الي أي مدي أقف عند تقسيم الأنشطة فأنني يجب أن أحدد من البداية نوع التقارير التي أريدها في المشروع لأنه علي أساس تلك البيانات سوف أحدد التقسيم بمعني أنني عندما أعمل مع مقاول فأنني سوف أهتم بأدق التفاصيل مثل الموارد ( الحديد و ألأسمنت و غيره ) و ستكون الأنشطة عندي ( الخشب و حديد التسليح و صب الخرسانة) أما إذا كنت مع أستشاري فأن أهتمامي بما يؤثر علي و بالتالي الثلاث أنشطة السابقين سيتحولون الي نشاط واحد بنفس المدة و هو الخرسانة المسلحة و الموارد عندي هو ما أقوم بأستلامه الخرسانة المسلحة أيضا . و تسمي العملية السابقة بتحديد مستوي التخطيط او ( Level of Planning)


----------



## kazanova721 (20 يونيو 2007)

*Wbs & Activity Codes*



فراوليكا قال:


> موضوعك رائع جدااااااااا وفي الصميم
> انا مهندسه في مكتب وكنت بشتغل بالبرنامج وواجهتني مشكله وارجو الرد عليها
> لكي يتم تقسيم الانشطه الى انشطه رئيسيه وفرعيه و هكذا ماهي الخطوات لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
> وارجو الرد سريعا
> :80:


 
زي ما اتفضل م.العسال ، طريقة ال WBS هي احسن حاجة لتقسيم الأنشطة. أحب اضيف ان التقسيم مش ثابت يعني لكل مشروع ظروفه و لكل مستخدم اهتماماته و لكل مهندس برامج اسلوبه. لكل من خبرتي المتواضعة اقول ان احسن الأساليب هي الآتي:
1- CSI Divisions (Master Format): و هي تقسيم الأنشظة على أساس التقسيم الدولي لمعهد Construction Specification Institute و تكون الأفسام مثل أعمال الخرسانات ، الطابوق ، الكهربائية ، الميكانيكية و غيرها و كانت تقسم حسب اصدار 1995 الى 17 قسم و تم تعديلها الى تقريبا 50 قسم حسب اصدار 2004 (مرفق CSI Code 2004)

2- Zones: و هي تقسيم الأنشطة على أساس مناطق البناء

و ألأحسن في رأيي و اللي بعمله في شغلي هو دمج الطريقتين، يعني تقسيم المشروع لمناطق انشائية و أعمال تنفيذية.

أرجو اني اكون قدرت اوصل المعلومة ، و لو في اي استفسار تاني انا حاضر


----------



## السيد المصرى (22 يونيو 2007)

*مهندس معمارى يريد العمل بالامارات او قطر او البحرين او عمان*

مهندس معمارى يريد العمل بالامارات او قطر او البحرين او عمان 
ساعدونى اخوانى فانا بحاجة للعمل هذا
*****ى على الهوتمييييييييل sayedalmasry @ hotmaill


----------



## السيد المصرى (22 يونيو 2007)

مهندس معمارى يريد العمل بالامارات او قطر او البحرين او عمان 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مهندس معمارى يريد العمل بالامارات او قطر او البحرين او عمان 
ساعدونى اخوانى فانا بحاجة للعمل هذا
0020121532815
ايميـلى على الهوتمييييييييل 

[email protected] hotmaill
ساعدونى كان الله فى عونكم


----------



## فراوليكا (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جدا على اهتمامكم بموضوعي وردكم عليه
معلش كان في مشكله تانيه قابلتني
اتمنى منكم النصيحه او طريقه العمل
السؤال: كيف يتم عمل ال cash flow بprimavera
ولكم جزيل الشكر:77: :77: :77:


----------



## فراوليكا (26 يونيو 2007)

مفيش حد يعرف


----------



## kazanova721 (27 يونيو 2007)

فراوليكا قال:


> مفيش حد يعرف


ممكن توضحي اكتر يا فراوليكا؟
انت عايزه تعرفي ازاي تعملي Cost Loading ولا تظهري ال S-Curve
وضحيلي اكتر و انا حاضر :15:


----------



## kazanova721 (27 يونيو 2007)

فراوليكا قال:


> مفيش حد يعرف


صحيح قوليلي ، موضوع تقسيم الأنشطة واضح ولا عندك سؤال تاني؟


----------



## فراوليكا (29 يونيو 2007)

انا قصدي بال cash flow
هو العلاقع بين المقاول والمهندس في دفع المال
بمعنى ان بعد كل فتره زمنيه يتم دفع دفعه معينه من المال لاستكمال المشروع
وفي النهايه يتم رس منحنى يتضح من خلاله ان كان تم المكسب او الخساره
بين المقاول والمهندس
فهل عندكم الاجابه من خلال ذلك البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kazanova721 (30 يونيو 2007)

فراوليكا قال:


> انا قصدي بال cash flow
> هو العلاقع بين المقاول والمهندس في دفع المال
> بمعنى ان بعد كل فتره زمنيه يتم دفع دفعه معينه من المال لاستكمال المشروع
> وفي النهايه يتم رس منحنى يتضح من خلاله ان كان تم المكسب او الخساره
> ...


 
مهندسة فراوليكا
بعد عمل cost loading للبرنامج ممكن تظهري ال cash flow بالخطوات التالية:
Tools - Graphical Reports - Resource & Cost - Cummulative Cash Flow
اعملي modify حسب احتياجاتك و بعدين Run
ارجو اني اكون فهمت قصدك و جاوبتك صح ، لأي استفسار تاني حاضرين :77:


----------



## فراوليكا (30 يونيو 2007)

الى المهندس kazanova721 انا متشكره ليك جدا ولمعلوماتك 
وانت فعلا فهمت قصدي
ممكن لو سمحت اسال سؤال اخر
كيفيه عملcost loading انا اول اقوم بها
انا كنت بعملها manual
بس ازاي ادخل البيانات بالظبط:81: :81: 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kazanova721 (1 يوليو 2007)

فراوليكا قال:


> الى المهندس kazanova721 انا متشكره ليك جدا ولمعلوماتك
> وانت فعلا فهمت قصدي
> ممكن لو سمحت اسال سؤال اخر
> كيفيه عملcost loading انا اول اقوم بها
> ...


 
مهندسة فراوليكا ، حسب ما فهمت من كلامك ، انت عارفة تعملي Cost Loading بس محتاجة تدخلي الData للبرنامج صح؟
شوفي، اول حاجة تعملي Cost Accounts و تكون شاملة لكل المجموعات المالية في مشروعك.
بعد كدة من الActivity Form دوسي Cost حتفتح جدول الCost. اختاري الCost accounts المناسبة لكل نشاط و دخلي الCost في خانة Budgeted Cost
و كدة تكوني عملتي Cost Loading.
لو عندك اي سؤال كمان أو لو مش واضح شرحي أنا حاضر :2: 

م. محمد


----------



## abugteat (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن تساعدني؟!!

بدي ارسم s-curve يبين الplanned man days و ال actuall man day في كل اسبوع عمل من بداية المشروع حتى نهايته المتوقعة!!!

و اكون لك من الشاكرين 

محمد


----------



## المورد العربى (6 يناير 2009)

كيف يتم احتساب الearnedvalue من برنامج البريمافيرا اكيد ايوا بس الطريقى ازاى واية الdata الى انا محتجها عشان ادخلها للبرنامج


----------



## atefmounir (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أنا أبحث عن برنامج Primavera Expedition 10 وأرجو من يمتلك هذا البرنامج القيم أن يدلنى على رابط فعال وشغال يمكن منه تنزيل هذا البرنامج، ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام وجزاكم الله خيرا على إسهاماتكم البناءة فى هذا المنتدى الرائع، وشكرا لكم، أخوكم : م/ عاطف منير [email protected]


----------



## imanchister (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد ويشرفنى انى ابقا عضو فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
كان عندى سؤال لو سمحت خاص ببرنامج البريمافيرا 
هل يوجد كورسات او مذكرات له على هذا المنتدى ؟
وهل يوجد مركز معتمد اقدر اخد منه شهاده تفيد انى اجيد التعامل معه ؟


----------



## sallysis (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلم عليكم اخ كازانوفا
انا مبتدئ ببرنامج ms project فأذا امكن اريد معرفة كيفية وضع المعلومات على الbars في chant chart و كيفية تحديد وفت العمل لان جربتها ولكن لم تعمل بصورة صحيحية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

